# My 16hh quarter horse mare



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yuck! She's absolutely grotesque! 

Send her to me so you never have to look at her ugliness again!

 :evil:

just kidding she's lovely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice mare. Her neck is a bit thick and ties in high, and she looks a bit fat to me but otherwise she looks just like what a QH should look like. Good legs and hip. I can't see her shoulder very well since the picture is in grey scale and her mane is messing with my eyes. Nice deep heart girth.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry about the black and white I didn't save the original pic By accident..i have the same picture in a different edit if that helps..
And yes she is a bit fat  she has had a long break as I am now 9 months pregnant I am doing CA fundamentals with her so that she can be exercised even though I'm not riding but I need to work her longer I know..


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Attractive horse, nice hip & shoulder. Her neck is turned so I can't really see the length or her throatlatch, but she has a feminine head. Her knees are set a bit high at the back and she's a bit over at the knee in the front. She looks in very good shape, not fat, not thin, perfect.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Congradulations on the soon to be new arrival then! I think being 9 mo. pregnant is a perfectly good excuse for your horse to be a little bit out of shape  she really is a lovely mare.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If she is fat, I wonder what people think of my horses... *embarrassed* :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

xD I guess I'm just getting too used to seeing our slim-jim TBs. Its been a while since I've seen a nice hardy QH that didn't look like a hippo on tooth picks. Maybe my mind is just messing with me. If she is fat, she isn't terribly fat, just a tad bit overweight. Definitely not enough to kill her or anything


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Id like to see her feet trimmed up-- looks back at the knee and ties in at the knee- shes downhill (built for speed) flashy coloring! Pretty!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see back at the knee at all.

I will also take her off your hands should her ugliness prove too much to bear.

(if you can't tell I'm kidding, well , then ...... i'm kidding)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

She would be a great driving horse. She is in great weight, I would love her in my barn, The only thing I don't like about her is her sex! :lol:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

CLaPorte432 said:


> If she is fat, I wonder what people think of my horses... *embarrassed* :-D
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I was thinking the EXACT same thing about mine and then you took the words right out of my mouth. :lol:


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I think she's a gorgeous girl. Congrats on the upcoming arrival. I brought 6 into the world so I know what it's like to have to dust that saddle off after a break. But you couldn't keep me away for long afterwards. Good luck with everything!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Sorry- over* not back-- i dont reckon its the way shes put together- just longer feet.

With the right leg protection shed make a mighty fine barrel pony!


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

I did mention in my previous post that her last trim was 6 weeks ago and the farrier is in on Friday.. 
I think I can stand the sight of her for a little while longer lol but thank you for your kind offers to take her off my hands 
Thank you for all of your replies 
She was chubby when I got her she is looking better now  but like I said I can only do so much at the moment.


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know about which activity in particular I think she's suited for, but she looks very enduring and strong but still a little wiry, tough and hardy. Not as stocky as most QHs and very lovely.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

For those saying over at the knee would you say it's only slightly over? I'm still training my eyes for conformation..and also would that effect her at all? 
I should probably have waited until her hooves were trimmed to take the picture..I will get another one on Friday of her trimmed and looking forward..since I won't have my toddler with me to keep an eye on well I try and photo shoot my horse lol..
Thanks for all the congratulations by the way


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very attractive mare. She is only slightly over at the knee and it should not impact her ability to do activities. It may quite possibly be a result of her long toes and under run heals. To me that looks like more than 6 weeks growth so would be curious to see post trim photos to see how your farrier is doing. She looks like she should be able to do a variety of sports.

And I think she looks a healthy weight.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

To be exact it's 6 and a half weeks of growth.. I try to get the farrier in at 6 weeks but it had to be 7 this time due to his schedule.. Her haves grow very quickly!
Under run heels..s that something that can be fixed with a term or is that a conformational fault?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Underrun heels can be fixed by a good farrier. It is when the angle of the heel and toe don't match. You can find out a lot about it online. Hers do not look as bad as some, but still appear somewhat underrun to me.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

My farrier is just a young guy ..I've only had this particular farrier out once so far with her I will post the day he does the trim and show you guys and you can help me judge his work.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Her hinds aint too bad- was she shod up front?


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes she was not by me her previous last two owner both woul put shoes on the front I plan on keeping her barefoot though. I that what woul have cause it?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice horse. Slightly over at the knee (cosmetic defect, not structural). 

Good hind leg and well set. 

Neck set just a little low and a little thick. Maybe a little forehand heavy. 

Nice horse. And yes to the feet.. shorter toes and longer heels.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Farrier was out today here are some pics..I didn't bother taking one of her full body to compare ill do that tomorrow when it's not 28 degrees! That's Celsius ..so not sue what that is farinhiegt ..hot. And she was eating her minerals so it wouldn't have been squared up anyway.. But here are the few I took to compare.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Another picture


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Last one from today..I'll get one of her looking forward not in the grass with her trimmed hooves tomorrow morning


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

She's a beautiful girl, and you're doing a great job with her - congratulations on the coming of your baby, btw!


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Can you find some gravel or a piece of plywood to stand her on to take hoof photos? 

I suggest that you look this over - hoof photos need to be taken at ground level - http://blog.easycareinc.com/blog/ba...s-news/good-hoof-photos-are-just-a-click-away

Also I would suggest once you get good photos that you post them in the hoof care section (under horse health) as the people posting in there have a lot of experience and can tell you what needs to be changed in her trim. I hesitate to comment since the phots are taken at an angle and in tall grass, but it looks to me like her toes are being left too long and heels still look under run on the fronts (though look much better than before), but again this could be an illusion of the angle of the photo.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes I agree with you the photos are not ideal..but a ground level photo would have been a photo of grass..I do plan on heading out there today I will see what I can do.
When the farrier was out I asked her if her hooves were under run he said that most horses don't actually grow heel so it was a matter of trimming the toe back enough. He did take off quite a bit of toe.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

LOL- forgot you were pregnant and that getting to the ground might be tricky. I don't see anything about these photos to suggest that he is doing such a bad job that it would be causing issues, and they do look much better than the before photos, so if you can't get photos I wouldn't sweat it too much.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay lol if there isn't anything that stands out too much I am not going to bother trying to get on the ground at this time  
I will try to get a pic of her standing looking forward out of the grass though because I'd like to see if her longer toes were effecting the look of her leg.
And I'd like to see what you guys say about her neck when her head is looking forward.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

*Updated pictures hooves trimmed looking ahead *

This is the best I could do today I was out there at 8:30 and it was already 24 degrees out so she kept trying to fall asleep she was shifting around trying to get comfortable..so this one will have to do lol..
On a side not her ground tying skills are improving from all of this lol..could have something to do with the heat though...
I also took the picture from her other side so that her mane wouldn't interfere.
Sarah


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

She's definitely asleep in this picture lol..


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

That's a familiar look right now around here as well. I'm in north Texas and we reached 106 Fahrenheit yesterday. And what am I doing??? Stacking hay that we just cut. Because as dry as it is right now, if we leave it out there, it WILL rain!  Your mare looks so sweet dozing off.


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Really, really nice mare. Great hindquarter.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Very pretty. She looks like she has a lot of power!


----------



## Bayern (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow...I love that color on a QH to boot!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's lovely
She isn't over at the knee enough to cause a problem and I don't see her neck as being too thick either - but then I do have a gypsy cob with a huge neck and so does my Irish Draft
In the UK they spend hours strapping show horses necks to build up the top line to make them look bigger!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, considering your pregnant, I'm not sure if you'll have the time to spend with this girl. So...I'll take her from you. ;-)

Wanna sell her? HaHaHa.

She is really really gorgeous. One of the best looking horses I've seen. She's a gem.


----------



## SarahSch (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha thanks everyone! And I'm due to have this baby in less than 3 weeks so not much longer now 
Here's me..37 weeks..please no conformation critiques lol.


----------

